# Oregon Boaters - WKCC Safety Weekend June 21&22 this year



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahoy!

Here's a good skills builder weekend the Willamette Kayak and Canoe Club runs every year. 
No certificate is offered though we do have a consulting Rescue-3 International instructor assisting.


----------

